

Bitcoin rally - M4v3R
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#igWeeklyzczsg2011-03-16zeg2012-08-17ztgSzbgBza1gEMAzm1g10za2gEMAzm2g20zi1gRSIzi2gMACDzv

======
MysticFear
Sounds like a giant ponzi scheme. All of these posts hyping the "gains" in
bincoin's value. Then soon it gets crushed. No way to invest money with this
volatility.

Not to mention it is just 1 hack away or some high net worth bitcoin guy from
getting their money stolen again from having it go back to almost nothing.

Here is a great idea! Create a currency convince a small amount of people to
buy in and those people are incentivized to get more people on board and so on
and so on. Instant marketing team for your scheme.

------
shelby9
right about time to turn back down from 15ish to 10 maybe even 7. even more
likely before reaching 17

